# 2012 TPMS relearn



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

So i searched, and most are saying for the 2012 you have to buy this EL-50448 tool, anyone find a way around this?

My 2011 will do it using the deflate learning process, my 2012 don't.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

I rotated the tires on my 2012 yesterday and tried the deflate learning procedure. It didn't work on my car. I really didn't expect it to work but I gave it a try anyhow. I went on the internet and it seems as though the EL-50448 tool is the lowest cost option to reset it yourself. I almost ordered one. Then I came to my senses! What did I do before the TPMS system? I checked the tire pressure every month or so. Now the TPMS system will alert me if a tire is low. That's a good thing. It just won't tell me exactly which tire is low. No big deal. If I forgot how I rotated the tires, just check them all as I did a few years ago.

I had a Hyundai with a TPMS system. It didn't identify the specific tire that was low. Just that one of the tires were low. Basically no different than the Cruze without the correct pairing.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

ive wondered why people are worried about those sensors. if the car alerts you get out and look at ALL four tires and i bet u can tell which tire is low


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Until I got my first Cruze, my TPMS only worked once a month on Saturday morning.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

To reset TPMS
1. Remove ALL four of the plastic tire valve caps before you get started.
2. Use the owner's manual instructions on how to get to the TPMS screen on the DIC
3. Start letting air out with *front driver tire valve.* Horn will sound when sensor detected
4. Next procede to *front passenger tire valve.* Again horn will sound when sensor det.
5. Procede down side of car to *rear passenger tire valve *and deflate. Again horn will sound when sensor det.
6. Go around rear of car to *driver side rear tire *and repeat above. Horn will sound.

Once this is done re-inflate tires starting with the tire whose PSI reading is flashing on the DIC. Reinflate the next tire with the flashing PSI indicator and so on.

Worked first time for me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unfortunatly GM decided that at some point in the 2012 model firmware build this needed to be removed. It appears all the 2011s work with the tire deflation method and some 2012s do as well.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It works on my 2012 built August 2011.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> ive wondered why people are worried about those sensors. if the car alerts you get out and look at ALL four tires and i bet u can tell which tire is low


My 2002 -2004 Aleros had a TPMS system that had nothing to do with knowing which wheel caused the problem. it just alerted you to a problem and you had to actually get out of the car and determine which one(s) were causing the problem. FWIW manually checking tire pressure is the best way of doing things. Just use the TPMS as a guide to let you know if there is a problem or not!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Even on a 2011 there can be problems. I attempted to retrain mine and the first tire worked but the second tire didn't get a horn beep and when I looked at the dash I had a message saying to service the tpms. I took it to the dealer and they reset it with the tool no problem. 

The reason GM changed is there can be interference if there's another GM car parked nearby. My 2010 GMC pickup was only a few feet away when I tried the air deflation procedure and I guess that created the problem.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I just found out my 2012 Eco does not do the pressure drop thing! Guess I will just have to check to make sure it the pressure is good. unless I buy the EL 50448. But I doubt I will. I just did my first change and rotation for my 2012. Kinda difficult to get the jack under the front of the eco with the air dam! Even harder with the 16 inch spare on the car! Even for the side of the car!.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo dawg it only costs me 30.00 $$ US for the dealer to rotate me tyres and I get a free oil change ! Aint I Lucky ...


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

My 2012 worked the first time I tried this trick. Since then it has been back to the shop. I assume the upgraded the firmware and it no longer works. Here is what gets me disjointed. GMC service did the tire rotation and did not reset the locations. Duh!!! They did reset the oil but not the tires?? Go figure.
I know in this thread someone pointed out to check all the tires and that is valid and will work but if you have sensors and technology for each tire and they are not accurate because GMC service didn't do their job.................shame on the service or they should provide the reset tool with the car!


----------

